# Arabian Bloodlines -- I'm Lost (Quarab Mare)



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

I recently purchased my first horse (!!!!) an 8 y.o. quarab mare but I really have no experience with Arabian bloodlines  Anyways hopefully some one can take the time to tell me if anything stands out in her pedigree (good or bad!) 
This is the sire: Iimagine Arabian
(And for kicks and giggles her is her QH dam: Tickles My Style ) 
Thanks a million!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

You know that this thread is worthless without pictures...;-)
The Arabian side.... interesting....,Crabbet-Russian-Polish-Spanish.... lots of Spanish. 
SHOULD make for a nice upright, well shaped neck and somewhat higher action in the front. Then you have race proven blood in there through the polish and Russian lines. Crabbets are also really good riding horses, and pretty to boot.. 
Don't know if you are aware, but every red asterisk behind a name on allbreed means there should be a picture. 
The QH side...Doc Bar, which some say was half Arabian himself. 

It should be a rather nice horse you got


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

I am hopelessly head over heels in love with her! 
Interesting, her neck is actually pretty low set -- possible the QH in her? 
I'm working on getting confo pictures just because I'm curious but here is a sneak peek (Hopefully it works).


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh my..... If she comes up missing, don't look in my area 
What a pretty girl


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Lovely mare!!


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks guys I'm pretty fond of her too :wink:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

She is beautiful. I board at a stable full of Arabians and my cousin rides a half Arabian half Paint. They are fabulous horses!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

As my friend deserthorsewoman related earlier she is very well bred on the arab side. I like that stallions pedigree. Shalom


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Hopkinson Equine Management

Th is is a half brother to the little lady


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Very lovely horse.
Nice pedigree. I have a Bey Shah grand-daugther and she is athletic, healthy, willing and a very kind soul. 
You probably will be able to do anything with that horse.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks once again, I could never find much on the sire myself. fftopic: just out of interest -- she was owned by the breeder until she was 2 but as far as I can tell the breeder owned neither the sire or dam... I'm just curious as to how the breeder got her as she bred exclusively arabs... hmmm :think:

dbarabians your stock is just :clap: so the fact you said you like her breeding just has me over the moon


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

He could have leased the dam, for that one foal, or it was some deal made with the dam's owner, who knows, but a lease contract should have been there in order to get him on the papers as the breeder.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Dreamy for the compliment. If you are ever in the Dallas area let me know and you can see them in person. Shalom


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Absolutely love your horse! She's gorgeous. I really like her Arabian pedigree, with the exception of Magnum Psyche, I will admit I am not a fan of MP. But your mare has a lot of other really NICE athletic horses in there.... especially Eukaliptus and *Count Dorsaz. The Spanish line thru A Fancy Miracle no doubt gives even more pretty and typey to your mare. I see more Spanish thru Valeroso. Also a nice line to Bay Abi.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Remali said:


> Absolutely love your horse! She's gorgeous. I really like her Arabian pedigree, with the exception of Magnum Psyche, I will admit I am not a fan of MP. But your mare has a lot of other really NICE athletic horses in there.... especially Eukaliptus and *Count Dorsaz. The Spanish line thru A Fancy Miracle no doubt gives even more pretty and typey to your mare. I see more Spanish thru Valeroso. Also a nice line to Bay Abi.


Remali can I pick your brain for a minute -- and I don't know how to say this without sounding obnoxious, I did say anything good or bad -- why _you_ don't like MP? I've heard a lot of good and bad things about him but I was just curious why you specifically don't like him


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

An outbreeding could have been a test for the stallion's potency. At one time the Quarab was very popular as one often got the best of both breeds.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Quarabs are still very popular and I have seen some sell for tens of thousands of dollars after being trained and shown. Shalom


----------



## tranquilo (Dec 17, 2007)

DreaMy said:


> This is the sire: Iimagine Arabian


Her sire is bred a lot like my gelding/best buddy:
Psymply a Star Cb Arabian
So it goes without saying that I really like her breeding haha. If she's anything like my guy she'll be an amazing horse for you.  She's very pretty!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Lovely mare! Eastern Europe and the UK produce some of the most consistently spectacular Arabians, and they are truly working horses rather than being bred for fashion. My own mare shared bloodlines with yours (Witraz, Balalajka, Negatiw etc) and never let me down, a super and sound horse who was a pleasure to ride, and I trust yours will also be. Hope you enjoy, for many long years.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

DreaMy said:


> Remali can I pick your brain for a minute -- and I don't know how to say this without sounding obnoxious, I did say anything good or bad -- why _you_ don't like MP? I've heard a lot of good and bad things about him but I was just curious why you specifically don't like him


I am so sorry I only now just saw this, I wish there was a notification for us.

Well, MP had some issues with legs, he had pretty bad legs, very upright pasterns is one I can remember. He is more of the halter type (to me MP doesn't have enough substance), and not the performance type. That said, he has had some nice foals, and I think your horse is way better than MP himself. Your horse, I think, has taken many good qualities from the other Arabians in the pedigree. Hope that helps, and again I am sorry that I somehow missed your question until now.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

No worries. I bet that was part of the decision to cross with a qh


----------

